# Celestial Pearl Danio fry!



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey everyone,
So! i was looking around in my tank today, and i saw this little thing swimming around... and i started thinking, crap, i have white worms in my tank...BUT! after looking closer, i noticed it was a fry!
Now this is pretty exciting! Cause i wanted to try breeding these little guys, but i didnt think id have enough time before i went home for the summer. 

But i have a question,
This guy is tiny, MAYBE 2 cm? give or take a little. And he is in the same tank as his parents. 
I do not have any breeder boxes/nets... but was thinking, if i sorta hung a fishing net in there, and used it as a breeder net, would that work? 
He may be small enough to get through the holes, but it would stop the parents from getting in... 

Any advice would be great! 
=]

Alright, so just tried to use my net idea, and he went right through the hole to get out...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll need to get another tank and move the big fish into that one or the fry will definitely get eaten.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats, you're going to need more bags


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

> You'll need to get another tank and move the big fish into that one or the fry will definitely get eaten.


Sadly i dont have another tank at the moment. I have on back home that i can set up. Perhaps it can be a good summer project for me.



> congrats, you're going to need more bags


Thanks!  
And i dont think so... i cant find the little guy anymore. As much as id like to think he was just hiding. He has most likely got eatten.

But i am happy to know they are breeding!  
Pretty exciting when somthing like this happens


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's too bad man. My brother has a 10g shrimp tank that zebra danios bred in, we just pulled them out and put them into the 30g tank, and when the fry were big enough not to get eaten by the angel we moved them into the 30g too.

Pretty cool when you're not even trying to breed!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think breeding fish is one of the most rewarding parts of the hobby (for me anyways), love seeing all those little babies swimming around
congrats curtis


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

> . My brother has a 10g shrimp tank that zebra danios bred in, we just pulled them out and put them into the 30g tank


I may try to do this with my 29g guppy tank, but it depends on how much the water perimeters vary from the water here. 
They may not even want to breed in the harder water up north =/



> i think breeding fish is one of the most rewarding parts of the hobby


 I must agree with you here! I think that is why i enjoy guppies so much


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

btw theres a whole bunch of breeding traps available from bigalsonline and ofc we get the 15% discount too if you cant find any locally (sometimes walmart even has em)

u can also make one out of craft mesh and sew it together with fishing line, if u cant find mesh fine enough put the box inside a big brine shrimp net and then for sure the fry are safe i had to do that once cuz the slits on the breeder box for circulation were big enough that the adults could suck fry through.

heres one i just saw that seems interesting: Aqua Nursery Breeder


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

yah.. I was thinking i could go pick up a trap, but i have one at home... And i cant bring myself to having to buy mroe than i need (habits of a cheap uni student ;P )
So i think i will wait it off till i get home. =]


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i think im going to make a large diy one with craft mesh and 2-3 compartments and a lid so they dont jump out 
btw another species u might like if you like seeing fry lots is multi's, you dont even have to separate the fry u can have multiple generations in even a small tank. and there is a guy on the island with a large colony that you could get em from.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

multis sound neat! (just did a little reading on them)
But i think one project at a time is good for me! if i get to many tanks going, i will have more of a reason not to study! 
Perhaps in a couple years ill try them!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

no need to rush plenty of time, what are you taking btw?


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

My Celestials had babies last summer. It was very exciting! Like you, I did not have another tank to move them into so I provided them with plants to hide out in. About a dozen survived to adulthood and are still doing well. They managed to evade their parents, the threadfin rainbows and the black rasboras so I think that there is some hope for your little guy(s). The plants don't need to be fancy; they just need to provide shelter. Good luck!


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a fairly planted tank, though i tried to make it more of a clean spot. So there isnt a whole lot of plants to hide in... besides a little bit of flame moss. 

Perhaps ill throw in some java moss for the remander of the month and see if i get any survivors


----------

